# Depersonalization and being bored



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Does anyone feel like when you have DP and DR everything is just so boring? Because it pisses me off that I can no longer have any fun because I'm just not real.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

You may be a bit depressed Yoloking123....

Loss of interest in everything is a classic depressive symptom....It goes hand in hand with lack of motivation...Both can be signs of being depressed...


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess if you are so convinced you are not real it's like you have no connection to what your doing. But for me this hasn't been the case so I'm not sure I relate. Maybe you can make a list of hobbies and try to practice one or two of them in a day. Or maybe invest in hobbies that make you happy. For example buying a book or buying new running shoes if you like to exercise. Keep at it, if you do something a lot you start to feel it effecting you and maybe you will feel more connected.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

eddy1886 said:


> You may be a bit depressed Yoloking123....
> 
> Loss of interest in everything is a classic depressive symptom....It goes hand in hand with lack of motivation...Both can be signs of being depressed...


Aren't loss of interest in everything and lack of motivation also symptoms of blank mind dp?


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

dreamedm said:


> Aren't loss of interest in everything and lack of motivation also symptoms of blank mind dp?


Dream I do I have the blank mind I think that's what may be contributing to this loss of interest in everything. Do you have the blank mind?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I lost my emotions and my interest in life when I was 17. I didn't know what to do so I faked it until I made it. I had to fake it for many years. But....I made it!


----------



## snowcrash (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes I can relate to this. Everything seems poinless. If you do not even feel like you are yourself, what is the point in everything? What is the point in hobbies and interests if the world seems unreal and you can't connect to it?


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Yoloking123 said:


> Dream I do I have the blank mind I think that's what may be contributing to this loss of interest in everything. Do you have the blank mind?


Yes, I also have the blank mind. It's awful.



forestx5 said:


> I lost my emotions and my interest in life when I was 17. I didn't know what to do so I faked it until I made it. I had to fake it for many years. But....I made it!


Did you eventually recover and get your emotions back? Was it ECT that helped this or just time and/or meds?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I estimate that I got 75% of my emotional capacity back within a few years. Initially, I had serious DR, DP, agoraphobia and terrible depression and anxiety. I believe the passage of time and healing were responsible for the recovery of emotional capacity. Meds ended the panic attacks/focal seizures that I experienced for 20 years before I started SSRI therapy. Benzos were helpful in dealing with severe anxiety. Amitriptyline and then Seroquel helped end prolonged episodes of insomnia. 40+ years passed from my initial neurological trauma at age 17, before I would have ECT. It lifted me out of my depression in 2013, and I have been feeling great ever since.


----------



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes can totally relate to this, I've lost my interest in things because I feel like none of it is real. My therapist tells me to get hobbies and do something I enjoy but I just don't feel interested in doing things anymore, I don't see the point in doing it just for the sake of it. I used to love reading fiction books but I've even lost that interest. Used to listen to music in my car and sing along, now I have the radio off, and the thought of singing just seems strange!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Depression can be a common after effect of having to deal with DP on an ongoing basis...I found this to be the case with my own personal experience...SSRI gave me back my interest in things and also my motivation to do them....I was totally uninterested and unmotivated previously due to long term DP...


----------

